# Iframe Scrolling im Safari



## lukasb (5. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab hier ein etwas merkwürdiges Problem. 
Ich möchte eine kleine Slideshow via iframe in ein dokument ein binden.
Das Problem an der Sache ist das Safari gelegentlich, also nicht jedes mal, ein vertikale Scrolleiste anzeigt. Sie wird mal nicht und mal schon angezeigt. Obwohl Code, Bildet etc pp gleich bleiben.
Im Firefox, IE und Opera gibt es keine Probleme.
Achja, das Script liegt hier http://www.maccle.de/images/20050904/index.html

Grüße Lukas


----------



## olguil (10. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde an deiner Stelle das IFRAME gross genug gestalten, sodass es keine Balken gibt.

Aussdem das IFRAME ausrichten.

Gruss Oliver


----------

